# Schubert - Liszt



## Volve

Guys, I could use with your help once more! Recently I've decided I want to learn Liszt transcriptions of Schubert's lieders (long term project, no hurry, nothing immediate!), and since my birthday is coming up, I've decided to spoil myself with printed editions! Sadly, I've only managed to find these editions so far: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/048628865X/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER 
I've nothing against Dover editions, I own some and enjoy them very much, but I'm aware that sometimes they can be very poor quality (and the Amazon reviews on these aren't helping their case), which is bad when learning new music. Not even google managed to help me find anything other than Dove edition. Are these the only ones availiable for purchase?


----------



## Sofronitsky

I did some searching myself and I think you either have more digging to do or you have to be happy with the Dover editions.

My advice would be to buy the dover editions (they aren't that expensive at all) and if you come into any problems try to come to a happy medium between that edition and one of the public domain editions available via imslp.org.

I la la la LOVE the transcription of Grechen Am Spinnrade (I probably spelled that wrong - whatever)! I hope you have a great time learning these transcriptions


----------



## Volve

I guess I'll give the Dover a try. Indeed, Gretchen am Spinnrad is absolutely beautiful, but I'm particularly looking forward for Die Junge Nonne, currently one of my favorite Schubert lieder. Too bad Liszt never transcripted Auf Der Donau!

Thanks for the reply, have a good day!


----------

